# 2 WLAN-Router per WLAN verbinden



## moatze (5. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte zwei Router per WLAN miteinander verbinden.
Einmal ist das ein T-Speedport W701V und ein T-Sinus 154 Komfort. DSL kommt auf den Speedport, das möchte ich per WLAN auch auf den 154 bringen. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass hierfür bei dem 154 eine sog. "bridging funktion" nötig ist. Jetzt die Frage. Stimmt das überhaupt und wenn ja, wo kann ich nachlesen, ob der 154- oder beide - solch eine Funktion haben. 
Danke für Antworten schon im Voraus


----------



## AndreG (6. November 2006)

Moin,

Da helfen dir wohl am besten die Handbücher des Herstellers/Vertreibers weiter. Diese lassen sich auch sicher per google finden.

Und 2 Wlan's koppeln geht is aber nich die feine Art. Und dazu reicht es normalerweise wenn einer der beiden Router ne "Bridge" ist.

Mfg Andre


----------

